# What is the difference between a quarter bend and short sweep 90?



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

troyce1 said:


> I am reading the IPC Table 706.3 regarding plumbing code, and have been unable to determine the difference between a quarter bend and a short sweep? It seems like they are the same thing, however the short sweep can be used when changing vertical to horizontal direction on drain piping, the quarter bend cannont....so there is obviously a difference.
> 
> Thanks


I've always used those two terms interchangeably (as have my local wholesalers). But we also have what we refer to as a "vent 90" which is even tighter than a standard 90. Maybe that's what is technically/properly called a quarter bend in the IPC(?)

Here's a "vent 90": http://www.lowes.com/pd_23349-1814-PVC+00331++0800_0__?productId=3132769

*Edited to add:* Here in MA, a short-sweep (or "standard") 90 can be used to change from horizontal to vertical, *NOT* the other way around.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

A quarter bend is a standard 90 degree elbow, as far as I know. Using the term "Short" and "Sweep" together is an oxymoron as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

troyce1 said:


> the short sweep can be used when changing vertical to horizontal direction on drain piping, the quarter bend cannont....so there is obviously a difference.
> 
> Thanks


Are you sure you're reading that correctly? Doesn't sound like anything i've ever seen before. Read again please.


----------



## mr leak (Dec 23, 2012)

*troyce1 1/4 vs short sweep*

Quarter bend is a simple 90 a vent 90 is to be used only for venting and more expensive so most use a quarter bend drain 90 for venting. There are short sweeps and long sweeps very much as the name implies these 90 fittings have a long and longer sweep to aid in drainage. Where flow is from horizontal to the horizontal long pattern fittings are necessary to prevent excessive reduction in velocity.Where the flow is from horizontal to vertical shorter pattern fittings are allowed because the acceleration of gravity maintains the flow A short sweep vertical to horizontal is only allowed for 2 " or smaller drains. Short sweeps horizontal to horizontal only 2 " or smaller IRC 2009 code


----------

